# Using Paypal only for selling on ebay? Also USPS/UPS Shipping option info



## MassoudFan (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm planning to try selling some shirts on ebay; what is the best method of payment? What if I wanted to just stick with Paypal? In one sense, this seems to make the most sense to me: you pay me, I send you your shirt. Any thoughts?


----------



## MarkMan (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Using Paypal only for selling on ebay?*

Hi Ben...

Am I glad you asked about eBay.

Here we go, because eBay has changed a very important aspect of their operation and you need to be careful.

It used to be that a seller and buyer could leave negative feedback for each other if either party deemed necessary to do so.

This was good and bad. If the seller didn't deliver the item(s), then the buyer could leave negative feedback. But in retaliation the seller could also leave negative feedback for the buyer, even if the buyer did nothing wrong.

Ebay has changed all this. Now only the buyer can leave negative feedback against the seller. You would think it a good thing, when in fact, buyers are teeing off left and right on sellers for minor things. I had a guy buy something from me and he didn't pay. So I filed a non-payment claim with eBay. This guy then left me negative feedback. For nothing.

Personally, I would accept PayPal only, because a buyer can always promise the money order's in the mail and when it never arrives, and they don't get their item, you, as a seller, get negative feedback.

Also, ebay has become nothing more than an electronic yard sale. I've been selling comic books on eBay for years and have watched an item that used to fetch about, let's say, 50 dollars now is only selling for about 15 to 20 dollars. If that.

But do some research for yourself. I have checked some completed t-shirt auctions and I wasn't thrilled with what I found.

I hope this helps, and I hope I didn't bore anyone.

Mark


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Using Paypal only for selling on ebay?*

It sounds fine to me and a lot of people on this board would agree, but...

Some people still are either not computer savvy enough or all together trusting of online payment systems, and you have to take those into consideration. It's a small percentage, but you don't want to loose those customers. 

I had a guy just last week ask how to pay by his Discover card because he didn't realize that he could use the Paypal gateway for credit cards.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Using Paypal only for selling on ebay?*



MassoudFan said:


> I'm planning to try selling some shirts on ebay; what is the best method of payment? What if I wanted to just stick with Paypal? In one sense, this seems to make the most sense to me: you pay me, I send you your shirt. Any thoughts?


Sure, I know a lot of eBay sellers that only accept PayPal. It's pretty common for eBay. If you have other methods (like your own merchant account), you could use those as well if you liked.


----------



## MassoudFan (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Using Paypal only for selling on ebay?*

Thanks for responding, everyone. The Paypal system seems so fast and so straightforward (as a very lowtech individual, I do hesitate a bit to use the term "simple"). I really don't want to have to wait for someone to eventually get around to writing up a check, then eventually get around to mailing it... and then tell everyone that it took me too long to ship! I also like the idea of a "paper trail" with Paypal; it would seem to be of potential benefit to both the buyer and the seller.
Has anyone had eBay customers who paid for their item and then claimed that they had not received the item (when they actually had) and demanded a refund? Or am I being a gloom and doomer..?


----------



## MarkMan (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Using Paypal only for selling on ebay?*

Hi Ben...

When you ship, make sure you buy Delivery Confirmation at the Post Office. It costs 85 cents, if I'm not mistaken.

When it gets delivered, you have proof.


----------



## MassoudFan (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Using Paypal only for selling on ebay?*

Thanks, Mark. Great advice! Have you ever felt the need to use Delivery Confirmation? Since I assume that the vast majority of your customers are honest and just want their t-shirt, does it actually pay to NOT use Delivery Confirmation, except in the case of potential repeat problem customers?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Using Paypal only for selling on ebay?*



MassoudFan said:


> Thanks, Mark. Great advice! Have you ever felt the need to use Delivery Confirmation? Since I assume that the vast majority of your customers are honest and just want their t-shirt, does it actually pay to NOT use Delivery Confirmation, except in the case of potential repeat problem customers?


I have *always* felt the need to use delivery confirmation. For my protection and the customer's peace of mind.

You should use it on ALL orders. Established customers, new customers, everyone 



> Since I assume that the vast majority of your customers are honest and just want their t-shirt,


You would be surprised  The internet offers a lot of "anonymity", which leads to people not always acting how you would expect them to act.

Also, the delivery confirmation can help protect you with PayPal to prove that you shipped the item and that it was delivered (in case of a dispute).

Read a few of the other threads here on eBay to learn more about how disputes can happen 
ebay related topics at T-Shirt Forums

I think you can get delivery confirmation for free (or at a reduced cost) by using the USPS online tools or one of their partners like endicia or stamps.com


----------



## MarkMan (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Using Paypal only for selling on ebay?*

Hi Ben...

I recommend Delivery Confirmation on every sale. Inform buyers in your description that Delivery Confirmation is mandatory and add it to the shipping price.

Also, if you have a problem with a buyer, a bad one, make sure you block them from ever buying or bidding on anything you sell again.

I know, this sounds extreme, but with eBay's new feedback rules, you need to protect yourself.


----------



## MassoudFan (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Using Paypal only for selling on ebay?*

Thanks, Rodney. Again, great advice. I can clearly see the value in Delivery Confirmation for large orders. And, if it's factored into the price, why take a chance on getting burned on small orders? Definitely something to think about... Did you have any problem customers that pushed you towards Delivery Confirmation, or was it your policy from the start?


----------



## MassoudFan (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Using Paypal only for selling on ebay?*

Just curious... Would posting on my eBay site that I am using Delivery Confirmation tend to deter bad customers from buying in the first place and therefore save me from other problems down the road like negative feedback, etc? 
I can see how Delivery Confirmation could reassure honest customers...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Using Paypal only for selling on ebay?*



> Did you have any problem customers that pushed you towards Delivery Confirmation, or was it your policy from the start?


I always used it. 

The alternative (UPS) has delivery and transit tracking, and customers REALLY like that. They like knowing where their package is and when you shipped it and when it is scheduled to arrive.

UPS doesn't really make sense (to me) on small orders of 1-2 t-shirts, but if you're shipping 12+ t-shirts somewhere, I would pick UPS or USPS because of that reason (it's also more reliable when customers need it by a _specific date_)

So, when it came to shipping 1-3 piece orders, and I realized that USPS is much less expensive, but didn't have all the tracking options, I just picked the most affordable tracking option they had to help give customers a similar peace of mind.

A t-shirt shipped via USPS First Class mail with delivery confirmation cost me less than $3 (using endicia). The lowest price shipping option via UPS was about $6+


----------



## MassoudFan (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks once again! This is a really helpful forum. A lot of smart folks..


----------



## SpiritChamber (Jun 3, 2008)

I sell on ebay and so far had no trouble with PayPal. In fact it's pretty cool except for the fees they charge. I also use PayPal's postage purchasing for convenience and lowered cost not to mentioned that it is connected to the ebay tracking system. An extra large t shirt (10oz package) costs me 2.70 to ship and confirmation costs an additional .18 which I get everytime. So far I still have a 100% rating on ebay. Give the customer what you describe, show photos, charge actual shipping, ship fast and I don't think you will have any problems.


----------



## MassoudFan (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks, Mark! I'm definitely going to go with Paypal and will look into their postage system. I appreciate your advice. I want to keep everything as straightforward and above board as possible.


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

*tossing in my 2 cents*~ ;o]

between ebay fee's and paypal fee's . . it's gonna cost to 15% . . gawd that is a sickening feeling when you check out the cost of selling on ebay and rec'ng the $$ through PP . . 

example - I sold 3 shirts ($40.88 total) - ebay fee's were $5.01 + Paypal fee's were $3.04 . .
total fee's paid $8.05 <--*that makes me sick everytime I think of the fee's*~

I have been using Paypal since it was X.com . . and have had claims filed against me . . buyers don't think clearly when filing a claim . . . so far . . *crossing fingers*~ . . I've never lost a claim . . .
I keep enough records .. including emails, to provide PP with enough information that the buyers just throw their hands in the air and then cuss me out . . because I have been able to provide the proof for whatever reason . . .

for me . . personally, I prefer shipping everything flat rate Priority . . yep it cost the buyer more, but they still buy the product if they want it bad enough . . . 

if the order is well over $100.00 . . I add signature confirmation . . the buyer will have to sign for the delivery . . but, I don't charge the buyer for that add on . . I use signature confirmation for my protection . . 

with printing postage through PP . . priority shipping you get FREE Delivery confirmation . . . 
1st class shipping ... delivery confirmation is 18 cents
there is NO additional cost for printing postage through Paypal or through USPS 's click and ship . . 
you also get a slight discount when postage is pre-printed . . 

personally, I haven't seen a post office in over a year . . LOL*~ . . the hubby does my postal drop at 6 in the morning on his way to work . . .

Rodney remembers the X.com days . .. s*~ . . .

BEN . . I guess my main point is . . . cover your butt, but make the customer happy at the same time . . 
and be sure to factor in the cost of listing/selling and receiving $$ through the ebay/Paypal system . . 

doesn't matter if you list your items in an ebay auction format or list your items in an ebay store
. . ebay fee's still come out to be 12% either way you list


NOW if you want FREE . . check out ecrater.com also . . . . I list there also . . . .


Diane
;o]


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

If you use the 'shipping label' option through your ebay sale, you get FREE delivery confirmation on priority and .18 on 1st class.

If you use USPS online clicknship, you get FREE delivery confirmation with priority and a discount for doing your label online. 

If you PayPal multi-label processing, you get delivery confirmation w/1st class for .18. 

You can print the labels on plain paper and tape to package or purchase special labels for that purpose. There is NO reason not to use delivery confirmation on EVERY USPS order. TWICE this year (never before), I've had customers email me that they hadn't received their shirs. A quick check showed each time the shirt had been delivered the day before. (?) After I emailed them back the information, never heard from either of them again. (Both these were shipped 1st class, so I'm thinking they didn't realize there was delivery confirmation on them?) May have been an honest mistake, but it makes you wonder. Thank goodness I had proof of delivery!

I also agree, that when your package value goes to $100 or $200, signature confirmation is a quick added investment.


----------



## MassoudFan (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks a lot, Diane, Grey (and, way back there, Deborah)! Sounds like the consensus is that SOME type of delivery confirmation and/or tracking is ALWAYS desirable. Makes perfect sense to me... I'll definitely take everyone's advice on that. And Paypal offers protection as well as speed... for a price!
You all gave me a lot of info to digest! It's going to take a while for me to sort it out, but I feel like you got me moving in the right direction. Thanks again to you all for your help.


----------

